# Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )



## [HCD] Velcra (18. November 2017)

*Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )*

Hey Leute

Jüngst hat google "begonnen" uns Ergebnisse aus der Schweiz anzuzeigen, bzw mit Schweizer Preisen / Orten
Nun wir wohnen einen Sprung über den Rhein entfernt von der Schweiz, würden deshalb aber nichts in der Schweiz kaufen gehen bei den Preisen und Grenze usw. Wie o.a. kommt erst seit gefühlt heute, meiner Freundin fiel es zuerst auf auf ihrem Handy, und ich checkte dann auf dem PC. Für mich gab es jetzt 2 Optionen: Es ist google oder irgendwas mit der Internetverbindung/Router. 

Meine ersten Schritte waren mal "shoppen/suchen" mit Bing, was auf Euro hinaus lief. Also muss es google sein; gleich mal alles an zu löschenden Daten gelöscht bezüglich Cookies, Zwischenspeicher usw usw aber erfolglos. Die Sucheinstellungen im google sind die alten: Sprache Deutschland deutsch, Region Deutschland, hab verschiedene Werbeanzeigen deaktiviert ( Schuss ins Blaue .... ^^ ) PC Neustart nach all dem Kram und dennoch siehe Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was könnte man jetzt noch tun? Klar mit Bing surfen, aber mit dem bin ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Der, nennen wir es mal "Fehler" besteht in all meinen Browsern, also Edge, Chrome und FF ( System Win10 ). Und ganz blöd gegoogled nach Googleproblemen bringt keinen Aufschluss. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Aller besten Dank


EDIT: Auch nach dem Aktivieren diverser Standorterkennungen und Erlaubnissen bleibt das Ergebnis bei CHF


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. November 2017)

*AW: Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )*

Adblocker Ultimate:
adblocker ultimate - Google-Suche.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (18. November 2017)

*AW: Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )*

Es geht nicht ums Blocken, es geht um´s richtige Anzeigen, bzw richtigen Shops ( mitsamt Euro )


----------



## fotoman (19. November 2017)

*AW: Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )*

Schau mal nach, was Dir z.B.
utrace - IP-Adressen und Domainnamen lokalisieren
als Standort für Deine IP-Adresse anzeigt.

Wobei ich solche Anzeigen von Google noch nie beachtet habe, selbst wenn sie zufällig mal angezeigt werden. Mag aber auch am AbBlocker liegen.

-> Das wäre es, schalte ich den aus, kommen bei "Deiner Suche" exakt Treffer von Möbelläden, die ich vor kurzem über Google (mit einem anderen Browser und unter einem anderen OS, aber mit der selben IP) angeklickt habe. Das ganze völlig unabhängig davon, ob die irgendwie zu meinem Wohnort passen oder nicht.

 U.U. habt ihr vor kurzem "zu viel" auf Schweizer Seiten gelesen und Google meint nun, dass ihr eher Schweizer mit Internetanschluss in D seit.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (19. November 2017)

*AW: Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )*

Hey Foto.

Wie gesagt, nur Google macht das so, Bing ist normal. Und so zeigts mir auch der Tracer an, sogar noch en paar Orte weiter weg von der Schweiz. Es sind ja nicht nur die mehr oder minder nützlichen Anzeigen rechts, es sind ja auch die Webadressen, selbst nach den "unvermeidlichen" meist gesponsorten Anzeigen, die als erste Treffer angezeigt werden. Wir schauen gar nichts in der Schweiz, das is ja das seltsame  Ich versteh absolut was du meinst und würds auch so sehen, aber ich versichere dir, wir haben mit der Schweiz nichts zu tun   Um diesbezüglich sicher zu gehen, hatte ich ja auch mehrmals Cache, Cookies, Tempdateien usw gelöscht/geleert.
Das seltsame dazu, dass es auch auf den Smartphones so ist über Google, und ich will einfach wissen was das verursacht und es eben "abschalten".


----------



## fotoman (19. November 2017)

*AW: Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )*

[qutoe]es sind ja auch die Webadressen, selbst nach den "unvermeidlichen" meist  gesponsorten Anzeigen, die als erste Treffer angezeigt werden.[/quote]Was allerdings aus Deinem Screenshot nicht ersichtlich ist. So lange es nur die gesponserten Links wären, ist durchaus eine Zuordnung per Geo-Locaion denkbar. Wer mehr zahlt und im "Einzugsbereich" des Suchenden liegt (da mag die Staartgrenze nicht gelten, die Schweiz ist ja nicht Mexiko), wird angezeigt.

Das Aufräumen des Rechners nützt nichts, wenn Google die Daten bei sich gespeichert hat. U.U. hast Du auch vor ein paar Tagen eine neue IP-Adresse bekommen, die bei Google noch als "Schweiz" gekennzeichnet hat.

Ob es dabei etwas nützt, sich einen Google-Account anzulegen und dann bei Google seine Daten anzuzeigen, weiss ich nicht. Alles weitere wird Dir vermutlich nur Google verraten können, aber die tun das traditionell nicht. Vieleicht haben sie auch mal wieder ihren Algorithmus geändert und dabei Besonderhaeiten wie die EU-Grenze zur Schweiz nicht bedacht.

Ähnliches hat Google schon vor vielen Jahren gemacht, als ich für ein paar Jahre in Basel gelebt habe. Je nach Suchthema haben sie mir nach einiger Zeit entweder Ergebnisse aus der Schweiz (weil ich vorher überwiegend schweizer Händler angeklickt hatte) oder aus Deutschland (weil ich für gewisse Themengebiete nur deutsche Seiten angeklickt hatte) angezeigt. Ohne Google-Account bleibt dafür nur die IP-Adresse, Cookies (sind ja genöscht) oder Brwoser-Fingerprinting übrig.

Neben dem Test mit VPN fällt mir persönlich nicht mehr viel ein. Eine Erweiterung, die automatisch "-site .ch" an jede Suche anhängt, wirst Du wohl auch nicht installiert haben. Vieleicht ist es auch in Schweizer Staatstrojaner, der die Schweizer Wirtschaft im Grenzgebiet fördern möchte  .

War das Smartphone per WLan oder per LTE mit dem Netz verbunden? Und welche Ergebnisees erhälst Du, wenn Du mit dem Smartphone im Firmennetz (falls Du nicht Selbstständig bist) nutzt? Damit könnte man u.U. meine Theorie der IP-Adresse erhärten oder Widerlegen.

Nachtrag:
Google hat in der Tat seine Suchstrategie geändert, siehe hier (2. Artikel aus C't 2017/24)
Internet | c't Magazin
Wenn damit nun Dein Wohn- bzw. Suchort plötzlich zur Schweiz gehört, liefern sie auch schweizer Ergebnisse.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (20. November 2017)

*AW: Google zeigt Ergebnisse aus dem Ausland ( Währung )*

Der Gedanke mit dem Smartphone war gut - hab mal es WLAN abgeschaltet und siehe da, Euronen. Würde bedeuten es liegt am Netz hier. Das Kuriose: Sowohl im normalen Handynetz welches ja anscheinend funzt, als auch im aktuell diskutierten Internet zu Hause zeigt Google den selben Standort an. oO 

Wird jetzt mal versuchen ne neue IP zu erzwingen, da es die Fritzbox zwar ansagt zu machen, es aber nicht ändert ^^
Soweit schon mal Danke


----------

